# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Լեռնցին / Higհlander

## romanista

Անկեղծ ասած, շատ զարմացա, երբ ակումբում այս ֆիլմաշարի թեման չգտա, կլրացնեմ այդ բացթողումը :Sad: 


Իմ երկու սիրած ֆիլմաշարերից մեկն ա, բայց եթե "Տերմինատորում" ավելի շատ սիրում եմ 1-ին ֆիլմը, հարգում ու գնահատում եմ 2-րդ ֆիլմը, մեծ փիլիսոփայության համար, չեմ սիրում 3-րդը ու զզվում եմ 4-րդից, ապա "Լեռնցի" ֆիլմաշարում սիրում եմ ամեն ինչը, ինչ կապված է նրա հետ, նույնիսկ ոչ այնքան հաջող վերջին, 5-րդ ֆիլմը` "Լեռնցին. Աղբյուր" -ը (2007թ.)

Ֆիլմը նկարահանված է ֆանտաստիկա ժանրում, բայց այդ ֆանտաստիկան իրականության եզրին է: Ֆիլմի հերոսները մեր պես սովորական մարդկանց անմահ ռասայի ներկայացուցիչներ են, որոնք ամբողջ կյանքում սրերով մենամարտում են իրար հետ, կտրում միմյանց գլուխները ու միայն այդ ձևով սպանում իրենց պես անմահներին, հանուն նրա, որ վերջում մնա միայն մեկը, դառնա մահկանացու, երեխա ունենա, ու մեռնի սովորական մարդու մահով...

*Լեռնցին*


Ռասսել Մալկեխիի ֆիլմը, որ նկարահանվեց 1984 թվականին, մեծ աղմուկ հանեց... շատերին դուր եկավ վերը նշված սյուժեն... ֆիլմը անթերի է, կիկսեր չկան, Շոտլանդիայի դրախտային վայրերը շոյում են աչքերդ, իսկ Queen խմբի երաժշտական ուղեկցությունը ու մեծն Շոն Կոներիի մասնակցությունը ֆիլմում ֆիլմը ավելի էլիտար են դարձնում... իրոք որ կինոմատոգրաֆի դասական...
Անմահ Քոնոր ՄակԼաուդը իր ուսուցչից` Ռամիրեսից իմանում է իր անմահության մասին ու նրա կյանքը փոխվում է... վերջում, երբ մնում են միայն երկու անմահ, նա գլխատում է իր գլխավոր մրցակցին, Կուրգանին, ու ստանում Մրցանակը` մահկանացիություն:

*Լեռնցին - 2. Վերակենդանացում* 


Սա էլ նկարել է Ռասսել Մալկեխին, բայց այն համարյա ոչ մի կապ չունի 1-ին ֆիլմի հետ, ինչը սցենարիստների սխալն է... առաջին հերթին սխալ էր այն նկարելը ընդհանրապես, քանի որ 1-ին ֆիլմում սյուժեն ամբողջությամբ իր տրամաբանական ավարտն է ունենում... ինչևէ, երբ առանձին ֆիլմ ես նայում որպես, այլ ոչ "Լեռնցու" շարունակություն, ապա շատ հետաքրքրիր է դառնում...
Չգիտես ինչու ֆիլմում անմահները ներկայանում են, որպես անցյալից եկածներ... այսպես... անցյալի կարսր Կատանան ապագա է ուղարկում երկու "սխալականների" (իր կարծիքով)` Ռամիրեսին ու Քոնորին, որպեսզի նրանք մահկանացուների աշխարհում ծերանան ու մահանան... իսկ ապագայում արդեն տեղի է ունենում օզոնային շերտի քայքայում, ու Քոնորը ձեռնամուխ է լինում մեծ վահանի կառուցմանը, որը պետք է պաշտպանի մոլորակը քայքայվող օզոնային շերտից բխող բացասական հետևանքներից: Տարիներն անցնում են,Քոնորը շատ ծեր է... նա իմանում է, որ օզոնային շերտը վերականգնվել է ու այլևս վահանի կարիքը չկա, բայց ընկերությունը, որը պահում է վահանը, դեմ է այն հանելուն, քանի որ այդպես նրանց ձեռնտու է...
Կատանան տեսնելով, որ Քոնորը դեռ ողջ է, երկու հոգու ապագա է ուղարկում նրա ետևից, որ սպանեն: Քոնորը դրանց հախից գալիս է, նորից երիտասարդանում է ու վերստանում իր անմահությունը... նա օգնության է կանչում 1-ին ֆիլմում մահացած Ռամիրեսին, որը հայտնվում է նրա առաջ... Կատանան ինքն է գալիս ապագա, ու վահանի տերերի հետ, որոնց Քոնորը շատ է խանգարում, ուզում է նրան սպանել... ի վերջո լեռնցին իր ուսուցչի հետ հաղթում են չարին)

*Լեռնցին - 3. Վերջին չափումը*


Այստեղ հաշվի են առնվել 2-րդի սյուժետային սխալները և սյուժեն շարունակում է 1-ին ֆիլմը.. Քոնորը մեկ այլ անմահից ուզում է ետ բերել իր խորթ երեխային, որին այդ անմահը առևանգել է...

Դեռևս 2-րդ ֆիլմից հետո սկսում են նաև "Լեռնցին" հեռուստա - և մուլտսերիալների նկարահանումները:

"Լեռնցին" սերիալը նկարահանվել է 1992-1998 թթ., պարունակում է 6 սեզոն, ընդհանուր քանակով 119 սերիա: Այստեղ պատմվում է Քոնորի կրտսեր եղբոր, նույնպես անմահ Դունկան ՄակԼաուդի կյանքի քրոնիկոնը: Սերիալը ֆիլմերից առաձին ավելի մեծ աղմուկ հանեց ու շատերի կողմից ֆիլմերից ավելի սիրվեց:

1994թ. Ֆրանսիայում նկարահանվեց "Լեռնցին" մուլտսերիալը, որը ֆիլմերի ու սերիալի հետ սյուժետային կապ չունի: Բաղկացած է 2 սեզոնից, ընդհանուր 40 սերիա, բայց այդպես էլ մնաց անավարտ: Պատմվում է անմահ Քվենտին ՄակԼաուդի մասին, որը համաշխարհային մեծ աղետից հետո, պայքարում է նոր աշխարհի տիրակալ, նույնպես անմահ Կորտանի հետ:

1998թ. "Լեռնցին" սերիալի ավարտվելուց հետո նկարահանվում է նրանից ճյուղավորված "Լեռնցին. Ագռավը" սերիալը` Դունկանի, սերիալից հայտնի անմահ ծանոթուհու, Ագռավ մականունով գողի` Ամանդայի մասին: Սերիալի ռեյտինգը բարձր չեր ու 1-ին սեզոնից հետո, 22-րդ սերիայի վրա այն փակվում է:

2001-ին ինտերնետում հայտնվում է "Մեթոսի քրոնիկները" 8 մասից բաղկացած անիմացիոն ֆլեշ-մուլտսերիալը, որը պատմում է սերիալի հերոսներից մեկի` Մեթոսի կռվի մասին, որը նա դեռևս հնուց տանում է իր սիրելիին սպանած եգիպտական փարավոնի, անմահ Ջաի հետ... այն անավարտ է մնում, բայց ֆանատներն իրենք իրենցով նկարում են ևս 8 մաս ու դրանով ավարտում սյուժեն:

*Լեռնցին.Խաղի վերջը*


4-րդ ֆիլն է, որտեղ միացվում են նախկին երեք ֆիլմերի ու "Լեռնցին" սերիալի սյուժեներն ու երկու անմահ եղբայրները պայքարում են հզոր թշնամու, անմահ Ջեյքոբի դեմ, որը նախկինում հոգևորական լինելու ժամանակ հասցրել էր այրել Քոնորի մորը: Նրա հետ պայքարի ընթացքում թուլացած և այդ ամենից հոգնաց Քոնորը ստիպում է եղբորը մենամարտել իր հետ ու հեշտությամբ էլ հաղթվում է... չուզենալով սպանելով եղբորն ու ստանալով նրա ուժերը, Դունկանը գլխատում է Ջեյքոբին:

*"Լեռնցին. Աղբյուրը"*


Ֆիլմաշարի վերջին ֆիլմն է: Ֆիլմի վրա շատ քիչ գումար է ծախսվել, ինչի համար այն շատ վատ է ստացվել, չնայած մի քանի դիտումներից հետո սկսում ես հավանել: 
Աշխարհը քաոսի մեջ է... այս քաոսի ընթացքում մի քանի անմահներ, որոնց թվում է նաև Դունկանը, հավաքվում են ու որոշում են գտնել անմահության աղբյուրը, որին մոտիկացողը կդառնա մահկանացու, երեխա կունենա, մի խոսքով կհաղթի անմահների մշտական Խաղում:
Այս ընթացքում Դունկանը հանդիպում է իր սիրլի կնոջը`Աննային:
Երբ երկար փնտրտուքները կամաց-կամաց մոտիկացնում են անմահներին աղբյուրի մոտ, հայտնվում է աղբյուրի Պահապանը, մի գերարագ կիսամարդ - կիսաչարք, որին էլ վերջում հաղթելով, Դունկանը մոտենում է Աննայի հետ բացված աղբյուրին ու ստանում Մրցանակը...

2007-ին վերջին ֆիլմին զուգահեռ Ճապոնիայում թողարկվում է "Լեռնցին. Վրեժի փնտրտուքներում" լիամետրաժ անիմեն, որը հիմնական սյուժեի հետ կապ չունի: Պատմվում է անմահ Քոլին ՄակԼաուդի մասին, որը 2000 տարի շարունակ հետապնդում է իր գլխավոր թշնամուն, ժամանակին հռոմեական կայսր Մարկուս Անտոնիոսին, որ վրեժ լուծի իր հարսնացուին սպանելու համար, ու ի վերջո դա նրան հաջողվում է:


Ինչպես տեսաք "Լեռնցին" շատ հարուստ է բազմազան զարգացումներով, ու բացի այս բոլորից գոյություն ունեն նաև թվով 11 գեղարվեստական գրքեր "Լեռնցին" շարքից` անգլերեն լեզվով:

----------

Chilly (07.09.2010), Freeman (30.07.2010), helium (30.07.2010), Lion (15.08.2010), ministr (30.07.2010), Հայկօ (30.07.2010)

----------


## helium

Ես առաջին ֆիլմն եմ փաստորեն տեսել, այն էլ շատ վաղուց  :Smile:  Չգիտես ինչու ինձ մոտ այն տպավորությունն էր, որ մի քանիսը հաստատ պետք է որ տեսած լինեի, բայց սյուժեները կարդալով՝ բան չհիշեցի...Ժամանակին սերիալն էի նայում, բայց վերջն այդպես էլ չտեսա   :Xeloq:

----------

romanista (01.08.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Ժամանակին սերիալն էի նայում, բայց վերջն այդպես էլ չտեսա


Սերիալը իմաստային ամբողջական վերջ չուներ)) սերիալը շարունակեցին հաջորդ երկու ֆիլմերը)

----------

Lion (15.08.2010)

----------


## Lion

Հիանալի մտահաղացում է, ինքս, կարելի է ասել, ֆանատն եմ այս մտահաղացման: 1-ին ֆիլմը լավն է, երկրորդը, զիբիլ, երրորդը ոչինչ, չորրորդն էլ է լավը, բայց 1-ին չի հասնի: Հինգերորդը չեմ տեսել: Իրոք, անձամբ ես սերիալն ավելի հաճույքով եմ նայել, քան ֆիլմը...

----------

romanista (15.08.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Հիանալի մտահաղացում է, ինքս, կարելի է ասել, ֆանատն եմ այս մտահաղացման: 1-ին ֆիլմը լավն է, երկրորդը, զիբիլ, երրորդը ոչինչ, չորրորդն էլ է լավը, բայց 1-ին չի հասնի: Հինգերորդը չեմ տեսել: Իրոք, անձամբ ես սերիալն ավելի հաճույքով եմ նայել, քան ֆիլմը...


5-րդը տես, հետո կարծիքդ հայտնի)) բայց այն հաստատ 2-ից վատն է, ախր շատ քիչ փող է վրան ծախսվել)) դե իսկ սերիալն այո, շատ-շատերի կողմից ֆիլմերից շատ սիրվեց :Smile:

----------

Lion (15.08.2010)

----------


## Lion

Որ առիթ լինի, 5-ն էլ կնայեմ: Կարծում եմ, որ սերիալի հաջողության գաղտնիքը նրանում էր, որ այն, առավել իրական էր, հեքիաթային, ֆանտաստիկ պահերը ծայրահեղ քիչ էին: Ֆանտաստիկ էին միայն անմահության պահերը (ոչ անմահները): Այ ինձ հենց դա շատ դուր եկավ, ու մեկ էլ - Էդրան Պոլի պահն ու սերիալի երգը...

----------

romanista (15.08.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Որ առիթ լինի, 5-ն էլ կնայեմ: Կարծում եմ, որ սերիալի հաջողության գաղտնիքը նրանում էր, որ այն, առավել իրական էր, հեքիաթային, ֆանտաստիկ պահերը ծայրահեղ քիչ էին: Ֆանտաստիկ էին միայն անմահության պահերը (ոչ անմահները): Այ ինձ հենց դա շատ դուր եկավ, ու մեկ էլ - Էդրան Պոլի պահն ու սերիալի երգը...


Լեռնցու լավ կողմերից մեկն այն է, որ այն ֆանտաստիկա է, բայց իրականության եզրին, այստեղ չկա չափից դուրս ֆանտաստիկա, որից ես, օրինակ, զզվում եմ... Լեռնցու ֆիլմերում էլ շատ ժամանակ ներկայացվում են պահեր հերոսների անցյալից, իսկ սերիալում մանավանդ)) շատ շատ են ֆլեշբեքերը, որոնք պատմում են Դունկանի անցած երկար կյանքի մասին... երևի հենց այդ անցյալի ու ներկայի մշտական կապն էլ սերիալի հաջողության գլխավոր գրավականն էր...

5-րդ ֆիլմը վաճառքում Հայաստանում չկա, ամեն դեպքում ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ հանդիպել, բայց դիտելու համար կարող ես բեռնել կամ օնլայն դիտել ինտերնետում...

----------

Lion (15.08.2010)

----------


## Lion

Այո, այո, հենց այդ ֆլեշբեկերն են, որ հիմնական համ ու հոտ են հաղորդում հատկապես սերիալին: Եվ ընդ որում ասեմ - հիմնականում նկարված են շատ ճաշակով, լակոնիկ, բայց նաև իմաստային մեծ հագեցվածությամբ: Տառացիորեն մի քանի վայրկյանի ընթացքում կարողանում ես ընկալել, թե անցյալում այդ ինչ է եղել, որ հիմա "վերաքննվում է":

Ի դեպ, ահա նախագծի կայքը - 

http://highlander.kachkanar.ru/retro...rospective.htm

Շատ հաջող կայք է, երբ առաջին անգամ գտա... օրերով կարդում էի  :Smile: 

Իսկ սերիալում, գուցե և տարօրինակ հնչի, ինձ ամենաշատը դուր է գալիս ոչ թե Դունկանի կերպարը, թեև, ինքստինքյան հասկանալի է, այն ևս լավն է ու գլխավոր տեղն ունի, այլ, թվում է թե մի երկրորդական, բայց հաճախ իր իմաստնությամբ ու խորությամբ Դունկանին գերազանցող կերպար - *Մենեսը...*

----------

romanista (17.08.2010)

----------


## romanista

Այդ քո ասած կայքում ես վաղուց գրանցված եմ ու այնտեղի ֆորումի ակտիվ մասնակիցներից եմ :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ես գրանցված չեմ, բայց հաճախ եմ կարդում...

----------


## Lion

> Որ առիթ լինի, 5-ն էլ կնայեմ: Կարծում եմ, որ սերիալի հաջողության գաղտնիքը նրանում էր, որ այն, առավել իրական էր, հեքիաթային, ֆանտաստիկ պահերը ծայրահեղ քիչ էին: Ֆանտաստիկ էին միայն անմահության պահերը (ոչ անմահները): Այ ինձ հենց դա շատ դուր եկավ, ու մեկ էլ - Էդրան Պոլի պահն ու սերիալի երգը...


Երեկ ի վերջո հաջողվեց նայել 5-րդ մասը: Ափսոոոս, այդքան լավ գաղափարը այդ աստիճան փչացրել էին - իրոք, բառիս ամենաբուն իմաստով անհաջող ֆիլմ էր, այնքան անհաջող, որ մինչև վերջ նայեցի զուտ... սկզբունքորեն որոշած լինելով նայել  :Sad:

----------

romanista (06.09.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Երեկ ի վերջո հաջողվեց նայել 5-րդ մասը: Ափսոոոս, այդքան լավ գաղափարը այդ աստիճան փչացրել էին - իրոք, բառիս ամենաբուն իմաստով անհաջող ֆիլմ էր, այնքան անհաջող, որ մինչև վերջ նայեցի զուտ... սկզբունքորեն որոշած լինելով նայել


բայց գիտե՞ս, ես հավեսով էլ նայեցի առաջին անգամ :Smile:  ես դե "Լեռնցու" սիրահար եմ ու բացարձակ տեղյակ չէի 5-րդ ֆիլմից) ու հանկարծ, փնտրման համակարգը, որով ֆիլմաշարի մասին նյութեր էի փնտրում, բերեց այս ֆիլմը)) ես այնքան էի ուրախացել, որ պատրաստ էի նայել այն նույնիսկ եթե լրիվ աղբ լիներ)) սյուժեն լավն ա, ուղղակի պետք էր մարդավարի նկարել... ու դրանից հետո էլ ֆիլմի ռեժիսոր Բրեդ Լեոնարդը որոշել էր դեռ Լեռնցին- 6-ն ու 7-ը նկարեր, բայց տեսնելով 5-ի թույլ ռեյտինգը, ինչ լավ ա, որ հրաժարվեց էդ մտքից ու հանգիստ թողեց ֆիլմաշարը, առանց էդ էլ արդեն որի համը հանել էր :Smile:

----------

Lion (07.09.2010)

----------


## Lion

Պատկերացրու ես էլ պակաս սիրահար չեմ այդ գաղափարին, բայց ֆիլմերում ռեժիսորները անընդհատ համը հանում են: Դե, 1-ինի մասին չեմ խոսում, բայց դու տես, թե, օրինակ սերիալը կամ 4-րդ ֆիլմը ինչ լավն էին: Իսկ նրանց հաջողության գաղտնիքը պարզ էր - միստիկ ու ֆանտաստիկ պահերը մինիմումի էին հասցված ու հիմնական շեշտը դրված էր շատ ճաշակով և ճիշտ նկարած ֆլեշբեկերի վրա: Իսկ 2-րդում, 5--րդում ու մասսամբ էլ 3-րդում շատ էր տեղ տրված անիմաստ միստիկային ու ֆանտաստիկային - հենց դա էլ փչացնում է ամեն ինչ:

Կարծում եմ, որ անմահ հերոսների գաղափարը այդքան հաճելի է նայել, եթե իրենց *անմահությունից զատ* այլ ֆանտաստիկ պահ մեզ չտան - սովորական մարդիկ են, մեր շրջապատից, բայց... անմահ:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ի դեպ, 5-րդում չափազանց անհաջող էր Պահապանի և գաղափարը, ե կերպարը - մինչև վերջ այդպես էլ պարզ չի լինում, չար է նա, թե բարի, ումից և ինչ է ուզում, ինչու է այդքան գերուժեղ և գերարագ (էն խեղճ կամպյուտռշիկին կամ արաբին ոնց կտրտեց), բայց Դունկանի հետ կռվելուց իր այդ առավելությունները չի կիրառում, ինչի հաշվին էր Դունկանը երբեմն "ֆարսաժ մտնում" և այլն: Բացի այդ այդ Պահապան կոչվածը անընդհատ կապիկություններ էր անում: Կարծում եմ, որ 5-ում ամենահաջող կերպարը էլի Մետոսն էր, լավ էր, որ գոնե իրեն չսպանեցին:Ջոին սպանելը ևս անտեղի էր, քանի որ հաջողված կերպար էր և, եթե որոշեին շարունակել, նա պետք կգար:

Անհաջող էր նաև Դունկանի թուրը կոտրելու պահը - նրա սովորական թուրը կոտրում են, հետո ինքը ոչ պակաս վարպետությամբ մարտնչում է ինչ-որ պատահական... դանակներով: Մի ուրիշ պահ էլ կար, չգիտեմ, նայել ես թե ոչ "Բեովուլֆ" կինոն Քրիստոֆեր Լամբերտի մասնակցությամբ: Ըհը, ուրեմն անտառում վայրենիների հետ էդ մարտնչելը լրիվ "Բեովուլֆ"-ից էր պլեչ արած: Տեղին չէր նաև անմահ կարդինալի կերպարը, սկզբում կարծես իմաստունի մեկն է, հետո`  դիշովի դավաճան: Ու վերջում, անհաջող էր նաև էն "փդող նեգրը" - հա, որ ինչ?

Մի խոսքով, ափսոս - եթե 1-ինը լավն էր, 2-րդը` փչացրել էին, 3-րդը, իր թերություններով հանդերձ ոչինչ էր, մանավանդ 2-րդի ֆոնի վրա, իսկ 4-րդն ու սերիալը արդեն իրոք լավն էին, ապա 5-րդում դժբախտաբար չկարողացան պահել մակարդակը ու կրկին ընկան 2-ի մակարդակին` իրեն հատուկ թերություններով ու սխալներով...

----------


## romanista

Բայց 2-րդը որ նայում ես որպես առանձին ֆիլմ, շատ էլ հավես ա, իսկ 5-ը առանձին էլ չես կարում հավես ֆիլմ համարես, ոնց որ "Լեռնցու" պարոդիա լինի)) Պահապանի համար լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ինձ էլ էր հետաքրքիր, թե նա ինրու է այդքան ուժեղ ու գերարագ: Կարդինալը ընդհանրապես ավելորդ կերպար էր, հեչ "սրբի" նման չէր:

Կարևորն այն է, որ Բրեդ Լեոնարդը շարունակություն չի նկարում :LOL:  Իսկ այս տար պետք է նկարահանվի 1-ին ֆիլմի ռիմեյքը ուրիշ դերասաններով, դա արդեն պաշտոնապես հաստատված է:

----------


## Lion

> Բայց 2-րդը որ նայում ես որպես առանձին ֆիլմ, շատ էլ հավես ա, իսկ 5-ը առանձին էլ չես կարում հավես ֆիլմ համարես, ոնց որ "Լեռնցու" պարոդիա լինի))


+1 :Smile: 




> Պահապանի համար լրիվ համաձայն եմ, ինձ էլ էր հետաքրքիր, թե նա ինրու է այդքան ուժեղ ու գերարագ: Կարդինալը ընդհանրապես ավելորդ կերպար էր, հեչ "սրբի" նման չէր:
> 
> Կարևորն այն է, որ Բրեդ Լեոնարդը շարունակություն չի նկարում


Իհարկե  :Smile: 




> Իսկ այս տար պետք է նկարահանվի 1-ին ֆիլմի ռիմեյքը ուրիշ դերասաններով, դա արդեն պաշտոնապես հաստատված է:


Ինձ թվում է, որ տափակություն կլինի: Ավելի լավ կլինի սերիալը շարունակեն...

----------

romanista (07.09.2010)

----------


## romanista

չէ, սերիալը իրեն արդեն սպառել էր, 6-րդ սեզոնում արդեն այն նույն համը չէր, ինչ ասենք 1-2-ում... ուղղակի պետք է ավարտել այս ֆիլմաշարը ու վերջ... իսկ մարդիկ գիտեն, որ "Լեռնցին" բրենդը շատ պոպուլյար է ու սիրված ու հա կարելի է այն օգտագործելով փող աշխատել... ժամանակին էլ այդպես մտածեցին, երբ նկարահանեցին 2-րդը այն դեպքում, երբ 1-ում սյուժեն ամբողջապես տրամաբանական ավարտ էր ունեցել)

հա, մոռացա գրեմ, լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո այն մտքի հետ, որ "Լեռնցին" լավն է նրանով, որ զուտ ֆանտաստիկան քիչ է, սա սովորական, ուղղակի անմահ մարդկանց մասին հետաքրքիր պատմություն է ու 5-րդ ֆիլմի ֆանտաստիկ հատվածները հեչ տեղին չէին, ինչպես նաև 2-րդի... դրա համար էլ այս երկու ֆիլմերը շարքի ամենաանհաջողներն են...

----------


## Lion

Ճիշտն ասած ես սերիալի "սպառում"-ը չեմ զգացել - միշտ էլ անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասել ОРТ-ով հերթական սերիաների ցուցադրմանը` շաբաթ ու կիրակի օրերին, ցերեկները: Ամեն դեպքում, ճաշակին ընկեր չկա  :Smile: 

Իրոք որ, փորձում են բրենդը անխնա շահագործել, պլոկել ինչ հնարավոր է և արդյունքում... ստացվում է սա: Իսկ եթե ֆանտաստիկան ու միստիկան քչացնեին ու շարունակեին այլ ոճով, ավելի հետաքրքիր կնայվեր: Այն, ինչը բացատրված չէ, ավելի հետաքրքիր է, քան այն, ինչ փորձեցին բացատրել հատկապես 5-ում, էլ չասած, թե ինչ անհաջող արեցին դա...

----------

romanista (07.09.2010)

----------


## Lion

Սկսել եմ ինտերնետով այս սերիալը վերանայել  :Smile:  Հաճելի է, հիշել անցած տարիներն ու նկատել սերիալում նոր դետալներ, որ առաջ չեմ տեսել: Օրինակ, ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել է, ու հիմա հատկապես, թե այս անմահները ինչու իրար այլ զենքերով չեն հարվածում: Չէ որ թրերով կռիվը սիռսկ է: Դրա փոխարեն կարելի է ավտոմատի մի համազարկ թոնել հակառակորդի վրա ու, մինչև սա ուշքի գա, գլխատել: Կարելի է նաև վարձու բանդա ստեղծել ու սպանել հակառակորդին թուլացնելուց հետո: Չնայած վերջին պահը 4-ում կար...

----------

romanista (22.05.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Օրինակ, ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել է, ու հիմա հատկապես, թե այս անմահները ինչու իրար այլ զենքերով չեն հարվածում: Չէ որ թրերով կռիվը սիռսկ է: Դրա փոխարեն կարելի է ավտոմատի մի համազարկ թոնել հակառակորդի վրա ու, մինչև սա ուշքի գա, գլխատել: Կարելի է նաև վարձու բանդա ստեղծել ու սպանել հակառակորդին թուլացնելուց հետո: Չնայած վերջին պահը 4-ում կար...



ապեր, էդ անմահների Խաղը ըստ ֆիլմի սյուժեի սկսվել ա մ.թ.ա.)) էն ժամանակ ու՞ր էր ուրիշ զենք, բացի սառը զենքից)) ավտոմատ  :Jpit:  նենց որ էդ դր համար էլ, ոնց հնուց եկել ա, տենց էլ շարունակում են, ու մեր օրերում էլ են սրերով կռվում) հարցդ տրամաբանական պատասխան ունի) այ, էդ հարցը կարելի ա տալ ասենք համեմատաբար ավելի երիտասարդ, մեր օրերում ծնված անմահների մասին, թե դրանք էլ ինչու են թրերով կռվում, բայց դե երևի ընդունում են ընդհանուր Խաղի պայմանները))

Սերիալի 1ին սեզոնը վերանայել եմ ու պաուզա տվել)) ժամանակ չեմ գտնում երկրորդից շարունակելու համար) մի օր կսկսեմ)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, դե - նույնիսկ "հին" անմահները կարող են ավտոմատներով կռվել - ինչ խնդիր կա: Ես ամեն օր 1-2 սերիա նայում եմ  :Smile:  Դզումա...

Բայց մի բան էնքան դուրս չի գալիս, որ ֆլեշբեկերը հիմնականում Եվրոպայում ու ԱՄՆ-ում են, չնայած էդ հասկանալի է, իրենք են նկարել: Կուզենայի մի քիչ ասիական մոտիվներ գտնել: Ի դեպ, ամենամոտիկ բանը, որ գտել եմ հայերին այդ սերիալում, ոմն Աղասարի Պարթևն է, Դարեհի ուսուցիչը... մեր կողմերից ուրիշ բան չկա  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

> Չէ, դե - նույնիսկ "հին" անմահները կարող են ավտոմատներով կռվել - ինչ խնդիր կա: Ես ամեն օր 1-2 սերիա նայում եմ  Դզումա...
> 
> Բայց մի բան էնքան դուրս չի գալիս, որ ֆլեշբեկերը հիմնականում Եվրոպայում ու ԱՄՆ-ում են, չնայած էդ հասկանալի է, իրենք են նկարել: Կուզենայի մի քիչ ասիական մոտիվներ գտնել: Ի դեպ, ամենամոտիկ բանը, որ գտել եմ հայերին այդ սերիալում, ոմն Աղասարի Պարթևն է, Դարեհի ուսուցիչը... մեր կողմերից ուրիշ բան չկա


ԸՀԸ - 1-ին սեզոնի 20-րդ սերիայի վերջում` անմահ Էվերտ Բելիանը խոշոր կալիբրի ատրճանակը պահում է Դունկանի վրա, ուղիղ ասում, որ կարող է նրան գնդակահարել, հետո գլխատել, բայց Դունկանն ասում է, որ նա դա չի անի, սա էլ, չգիտես ինչու, իսկույն մի կողմ է դնում ատրճանակը և սկսում են կռվել թրերով - աններելի շռայլություն, երբ խաղադրույքը սեփական գլուխդ է. դեռ լավ էր, որ Մակը Էվերտին չսպանեց (էդ տղեն դուրս եկել էր, իրա աղջկա պատվի համար էր տանջվում) :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Կարծում եմ, սերիալի առաջին սեզոնի վերջին սերիաներում լուրջ լյապ կա: Այնտեղ, որտեղ Դունկանն ու Դարեհը ծանոթանում են - և սցենարում, և հետագա մեկնաբանություններում ասվում է, որ դա տեղի է ունեցել Վաթեռլոի ճակատամարտի ժամանակ: Բայց սերիալում պարզ երևում է, որ... կադրում ձյուն է գալիս ու ձյուն է դրած, այն դեպքում, երբ Վաթեռլոի ճակատամարտը եղել է 1815 թ-ի հունիսի 15-ին  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մոդերատորական. սերիալը քննարկեք համապատասխան բաժնում: Եթե թեմա չկա, նորը բացեք: Այս թեման կինոների մասին է:*

----------

Lion (30.06.2011)

----------


## Lion

Այս սերիալում մի քիչ տարօրինակ են գլխավոր հերոս Դունկան Մակ-Լաուդի բարոյական ընկալումները: Օրինակ, ինքը իրեն իրավունք է վերապահում զուտ պարզ վրիժառության մոտիվով քայլեր անել և նույնիսկ մարդ սպանել, բայց երբ դա փորձում է անել մեկ ուրիշը` մեր հերոսը իր պարտքն է համարում խանգարել գործընթացին, ընդոհուպ մինչև վրիժառուի հետ ֆիզիկական հաշվեհարդար տեսնելը: Մակը կարծես անմահների մեծ ընտանիքում իրոք որ դեռևս երեխա է և, չնայած մոտ 400 տարեկան է, անմահների տեսակետից մանկական բաներ է անում: Այ Դարեհը (մոտ 2.000 տարեկան) կամ հատկապես Մետեսը (ավելի, քան 5.000 տարեկան) իրենց նման բաներ թույլ չեն տալիս, սրանք կարծես վեր են նման բաներից, արդեն անցել են, էլի, դրանց միջով...

----------


## romanista

> *Մոդերատորական. սերիալը քննարկեք համապատասխան բաժնում: Եթե թեմա չկա, նորը բացեք: Այս թեման կինոների մասին է:*


Հայկօ ջան, էս թեման ես եմ բացել ու առաջին գրառման մեջ բացի բոլոր կինոնկարներից գրել եմ նաև սերիալի մասին, որպես "Լեռնցու" մաս, ճյուղավորում, նենց որ կարանք արխային սերիալն էլ, "Լեռնցի" մուլտսերիալն էլ ստեղ քննարկենք, քանի որ էդ բոլորը *սրա* մասն են կազմում  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> ԸՀԸ - 1-ին սեզոնի 20-րդ սերիայի վերջում` անմահ Էվերտ Բելիանը խոշոր կալիբրի ատրճանակը պահում է Դունկանի վրա, ուղիղ ասում, որ կարող է նրան գնդակահարել, հետո գլխատել, բայց Դունկանն ասում է, որ նա դա չի անի, սա էլ, չգիտես ինչու, իսկույն մի կողմ է դնում ատրճանակը և սկսում են կռվել թրերով - աններելի շռայլություն, երբ խաղադրույքը սեփական գլուխդ է. դեռ լավ էր, որ Մակը Էվերտին չսպանեց (էդ տղեն դուրս եկել էր, իրա աղջկա պատվի համար էր տանջվում)


Եվ կրկին - 2-րդ սեզոնի 14-րդ սերիայում չար հերոսը, Կսավե Սեն Կլոդը գտել է մի պարզ և արդյունավետ եղանակ: Հետը ման է տալիս երկու ավտոմատավորների, որոնք գնդակահարում են հերթական անմահին, իսկ հետո էլ ինքը դրան հանգիստ գլխատում է: Դունկանը հրաշքով փրկվեց, բայց դե դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այդ հակահերոսի ընտրած մարտավարությունը վատն է  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ ջան, էս թեման ես եմ բացել ու առաջին գրառման մեջ բացի բոլոր կինոնկարներից գրել եմ նաև սերիալի մասին, որպես "Լեռնցու" մաս, ճյուղավորում, նենց որ կարանք արխային սերիալն էլ, "Լեռնցի" մուլտսերիալն էլ ստեղ քննարկենք, քանի որ էդ բոլորը *սրա* մասն են կազմում


Համաձայն եմ, բայց թեմայի զարգացումը ցույց է տալիս, որ քննարկվում է միայն ու միայն սերիալը: Ինձ թվում է՝ դու էլ կհամաձայնես, որ հեռուստատեսային սերիալի մասին երկու էջ քննարկումները «Կինո» բաժնում թողնելը և առավել ևս՝ շարունակելը ճիշտ չէ:

Ընդունելի տարբերակ է առաջին գրառմանդ մեջ համապատասխան խմբագրումներ անելն ու «Կինոյում» նոր թեմա բացելը, որտեղ կքննարկվեն միայն ու միայն համապատասխան լիամետրաժ կինոնկարները:

Համենայն դեպս ֆիքսեմ, որ այս թեման այստեղ եմ տեղափոխել «Կինո» բաժնից. կարծես թե տեղափոխելիս չեմ նշել:

----------


## Lion

> Չէ, դե - նույնիսկ "հին" անմահները կարող են ավտոմատներով կռվել - ինչ խնդիր կա: Ես ամեն օր 1-2 սերիա նայում եմ  Դզումա...
> 
> Բայց մի բան էնքան դուրս չի գալիս, որ ֆլեշբեկերը հիմնականում Եվրոպայում ու ԱՄՆ-ում են, չնայած էդ հասկանալի է, իրենք են նկարել: Կուզենայի մի քիչ ասիական մոտիվներ գտնել: Ի դեպ, ամենամոտիկ բանը, որ գտել եմ հայերին այդ սերիալում, ոմն Աղասարի Պարթևն է, Դարեհի ուսուցիչը... մեր կողմերից ուրիշ բան չկա


Ըհը, "մեր կողմերից" սերիալում նոր ինֆորմացիա եմ գտել  :Smile:  

2-րդ սեզոնի 17-րդ սերիայում հիշատակվում է... Հայաստանը (11:40 - 11:45)` կապված հակահերոս *Արթուր Դրակովի* գործունեության հետ: *Ընդհանրացնելով առկա տվյալները`* կարելի է գալ միանշանակ հետևության, որ Արթուրը "չարություն է սերմանել" մեր երկրում... 1988 թ-ին: Կարելի է  ենթադրել, որ ակնարկը սկիզբ առնող Արցախյան պատերազմի մասին է, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ, հաշվի առնելով, որ այս հերոսը այնուհանդերձ "չարություն է սերմանել"` Դրակովը իր մասնակցությունն է բերել 1988 թ-ի հայկական ջարդերին...  :Think:

----------

Freeman (03.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Կարծում եմ, սերիալի առաջին սեզոնի վերջին սերիաներում լուրջ լյապ կա: Այնտեղ, որտեղ Դունկանն ու Դարեհը ծանոթանում են - և սցենարում, և հետագա մեկնաբանություններում ասվում է, որ դա տեղի է ունեցել Վաթեռլոի ճակատամարտի ժամանակ: Բայց սերիալում պարզ երևում է, որ... կադրում ձյուն է գալիս ու ձյուն է դրած, այն դեպքում, երբ Վաթեռլոի ճակատամարտը եղել է 1815 թ-ի հունիսի 15-ին


Ա՜ ա՜ ա՜ ա՜ ա...  :Smile:  Վաղուց էս սերիալի վրա սենց չէի ուրախացել :Smile:  Ուրեմն երկրորդ սեզոնի 18-րդ սերիայում Մակը սարկոֆագից ազատում, "խելքի է բերում" Կլեոպատրայի ժամանակներում այնտեղ իր հանգիստը գտած մի անմահ կնոջ, որը սարկոֆագում փակվելու պահին իսկ արդեն մոտ 1300 տարեկան էր: Ընդ որում առաջին հարցը, որ այս կինը տալիս է. "_Աշխարհում դեռևս Հռոմն է տիրում_"? Մի խոսքով, 2.000 տարվա հնության ռելիկտ, բայց... օ՜  զարմանք - չնայած այս կինը բնականաբար չգիտի, թե ինչ է հեռախոսը, լամպը, մոտոցիկլը, մեքենան, ոստիկանը և այլն, փոխարենը... *խոսում ե մաքուր անգլերենով* և Դունկանը ոչ մի խնդիր չի ունենում սրա հետ շփվելուց:

Ի դեպ, այս կինը ավելին, քան "մերոնցական" է, "*ամենամերոնցական*" անմահն է ողջ սերիալում: Բանն այն է, որ այս կինը... *Նեֆերտիտին* է  :Smile:  Ափսոս, որ Մակը սրան վերջում սպանեց...

*Հ.Գ.* Կա՜ ա՜ ա՜ ֆ...  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (03.07.2011)

----------


## Barekendan

Ինձ թվում ա Queen-ի մի երգ էլ, որ ինչ-որ ֆիլմում լինի, արդեն միջինից բարձր ֆիլմ կլինի առնվազն: Իսկ էս դեպքում, ֆիլմն ուներ բազում ուրիշ լավ կողմեր...

----------

Lion (08.07.2011), romanista (08.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Կարծում եմ, սերիալի առաջին սեզոնի վերջին սերիաներում լուրջ լյապ կա: Այնտեղ, որտեղ Դունկանն ու Դարեհը ծանոթանում են - և սցենարում, և հետագա մեկնաբանություններում ասվում է, որ դա տեղի է ունեցել Վաթեռլոի ճակատամարտի ժամանակ: Բայց սերիալում պարզ երևում է, որ... կադրում ձյուն է գալիս ու ձյուն է դրած, այն դեպքում, երբ Վաթեռլոի ճակատամարտը եղել է 1815 թ-ի հունիսի 15-ին


Մինչև հատուկ մեկնաբանությունները կարդալը` ինձ միշտ թվացել էր, թե Դունկանն ու Դարեհը ծանոթացել են... Նապոլեոնի ռուսական արշավանքի ժամանակ: Այդ դեպքում և ձյունը, և բանակի ողբալի վիճակը լիովին բացատրելի են: Ընդ որում ինձ չէր մտահոգում նաև այն պահը, որ Դունկանը անգլիացիների կողմը լինելու փոխարեն Նապոլեոնի բանակում էր, քանի որ ինքս ինձ մտածում էի, որ Դունկանին ուղղակի շատ էին դուր եկել Ֆրանսիայի "հեղափոխական-հանրապետական" գաղափարները և ինքը, լինելով իրոք առաջադեմ մի մարդ, հենց դրա համար էր ֆրանսիացիների կողմում:

Իսկ իրականում պարզվեց, որ նկատի է ունեցվում Վաթեռլոն և Դունկանն էլ անգլիացիների կողմում է: Այս պայմաններում, ինչպես արդեն ասվեց, ձյունը լրիվ աբսուրդ մի բան էր...

----------

